

NVIDIA's CUDA Superhero Challenge - jaydub
http://www.topcoder.com/tc?module=Static&d1=sponsors&d2=NVIDIAOverview

======
profquail
To anyone that knows C, but hasn't done any work on the GPU yet, these
challenges are a great (and fun) way to learn about CUDA programming. It's
really not too hard to learn the basics, and once you are familiar with it,
you'll find all sorts of cool ways to use it.

